# 2nd Quiz (Crossword)



## David H (Jul 25, 2016)

_____________________

*Answers will appear in this grid when they are solved.*








*Good Luck*


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 25, 2016)

3. Boer
10. Rustler


----------



## David H (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> 3. Boer
> 10. Rustler


Boer is correct but Rustler is not.
!0 begins with an 'A'


----------



## Stoke 109 (Jul 26, 2016)

1 fiveling


----------



## Stoke 109 (Jul 26, 2016)

7 robertsman


----------



## Robin (Jul 26, 2016)

8 Millrace
9 Bon


----------



## Stoke 109 (Jul 26, 2016)

6 urus


----------



## David H (Jul 26, 2016)

Stoke 109 said:


> 1 fiveling


Well done Stoke 109


----------



## David H (Jul 26, 2016)

Stoke 109 said:


> 7 robertsman


Well spotted Stoke 109


----------



## David H (Jul 26, 2016)

Robin said:


> 8 Millrace
> 9 Bon


Well done Robin


----------



## David H (Jul 26, 2016)

Stoke 109 said:


> 6 urus


Well done Stoke 109


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 26, 2016)

Might 5 down be something like Spumiferous?


----------



## David H (Jul 26, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Might 5 down be something like Spumiferous?


Well done Jonsi


----------



## David H (Jul 26, 2016)

*Clue Time:*
*Added the first and last letter of the remaining three.*


----------



## Stoke 109 (Jul 26, 2016)

10 abactor


----------



## Stoke 109 (Jul 26, 2016)

4 monteth


----------



## David H (Jul 26, 2016)

Stoke 109 said:


> 10 abactor


Well done Stoke 109


----------



## David H (Jul 26, 2016)

Stoke 109 said:


> 4 monteth


Well spotted Stoke 109


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 26, 2016)

Eh, are you making these words up?  It's like call my bluff.


----------



## David H (Jul 26, 2016)

Just one left !


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Eh, are you making these words up?  It's like call my bluff.


Hehe! My thoughts too Matt - I know to just steer clear of David's crosswords!


----------



## David H (Jul 26, 2016)

I have a word generator with explanations.
If it is not resolved by morning I'll give the answer.


----------



## Lindarose (Jul 26, 2016)

I've just made up a word Drugsweeties. Well it would fit in!


----------



## Robin (Jul 26, 2016)

I was thinking along the lines of dragées, but I can't make it long enough.


----------



## David H (Jul 26, 2016)

Here is a clue Mary Poppins
Just a spoonful of sugar ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## David H (Jul 26, 2016)

Robin said:


> I was thinking along the lines of dragées, but I can't make it long enough.


Close Robin Dragea......


----------



## David H (Jul 27, 2016)

Giving you the last one
*DRAGEACUTEES*
*meaning sugar coated medicine or candy covered pills.*


----------

